# ,
.   ,  2013 .      .         .    .   ,      .        ,      .   ?

----------


## Arhimed0

,         ?
      "   " :Redface: .  ...

     ?  ,   ?
  -   - ?

----------

> ,         ?
>       "   ".  ...
> 
>      ?  ,   ?
>   -   - ?


  .23 .1 . 5   

    ,   .       .

----------


## skit50

,     :,,(),

----------


## Alexey_tob

33, ..  ,    "12.        :.."

----------


## Alexey_tob

.     ,

----------


## skit50

,       .

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


    -      .    -       .
       ?

     ? (    "   -  ,    -   )?

----------


## .

> .


       ?  80      ,    .
       .

----------

> ?  80      ,    .
>        .


     .    ,       .     ,    ,         .  ,        .

----------

> ,       .


        ,         .

----------


## Plesen~

> ,     .


    ,          - 



>

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,          -


       ?

*Plesen~*,   ,  .     ?
       2012  ?

  -    ?    2013         ?

     ,    -,     -     . :Redface:

----------

> ,          -


  ,    .  :           .     .  ......

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 2012  ?


  - .




> -    ?


  ? 
 402-    ...

----------

.23 .1 .5  ,      ,   ,,,,
 402- ,         - ,        .

----------


## lumpik

,     ...
-   ,      -    ,       )))

----------


## lumpik

,    ,  - ? :Wow: 
 5 . 1 . 23                   ,    "  ".           2012 ?

-,  ,     2012     ,     21.11.1996 N 129- "  " ( -  N 129-).  2 . 15    ,        90 .

 .            ()     (. 86          *(1)).

    -    -  ,  N 129-  *(2).             .  . 1 . 126        ( ,  )      ()  ,           ,        ,  . 119  129.4  ,      200 .    . (.      21.11.2012 N -4-2/19575@*(3)).
 ,       "",        .      ,      ( )  .    ,   ,       ,    . 6 . 6.1  ,   ,  ,    ,       .      ,            ()   . ,  ,  ()   ,       .
,    29.02.2012 N 68-4627/11     :            ,  ,       ,   ,       ,       (  N 129-,    ,          -   ).       ,  . 6 . 6.1   (,  ,    ,      ).
  ,      *(4)    19.04.2011,      (             2010    20.05.2011),        ,  . 1 . 126  ,   .
       (., ,     06.06.2012 N 56-7883/2011,  03.11.2011 N 56-7885/2011).
  ,  ,   ,   (    )       2012        .
!   2013  . 1 . 1 . 23       *(5),   -            ()         ,   ,         06.12.2011 N 402- "  "     .    06.12.2011 N 402-,     01.01.2013,      -  . 2 . 18 ,       ()          .
 ,        ,  ,        2012  (,   ,      *(6)).       -   28.09.2012 N 03-02-07/1-233,      . ,  , : . 1 . 1 . 23                   ,    "  ". (  ,             ).                   ,   N 129-,  .  ,  N 129-         .       :   ,  . 2 . 15  N 129-,        ,       ,  ,    .

.. ,
  " 
   "

15  2012 .

"     ", N 24,  2012 .
   . 5 . 1 . 23   ( ,   1  2013 )             ()         ,   ,         06.12.2011 N 402- "  " ( -  N 402-)     .
      (. 1 . 1 . 2, . 6  N 402-; ,      01.12.2010 N 157,  16.12.2010 N 174), ,      ,       .
  ()            (. 4 . 14  N 402-).
 , . 12 "...",      25.03.2011 N 33 ( -  N 33),       :
-   ()  ( 0503730);
-      ( 0503725);
-           ( 0503710);
-       -  ( 0503737);
-      ( 0503738);
-       ( 0503721);
-      ( 0503760).
 ,                 ,   N 33.
    ,    N 33,        .
      ,    2013  (     15.01.2013 N 03-02-07/1-8),      (     20.10.2011 N 03-02-07/2-182,   21.11.2012 N -4-2/19575@).

----------


## lumpik

. 18    402- "  ".
 "  ",      ,   ..9 .3 .

----------

?

----------


## Rahsch

> ?


  :




> . 5 . 1 . 23   ( ,   1  2013 )             ()         ,   ,         06.12.2011 N 402- "  " ( -  N 402-)     .

----------


## skit50

!     .          ?  ,   ?       .         . 

 ,    , ... :
 2012      129-   ,   15          ,    .
  23    ,       .
               .            11  2011 .  -4-3/11121.
        ,     ,     .
    23  .      5  1  23               ()         ,   ,        6  2011   402-        .
        .
 ,    (            )    ,            .

   ,     402-     01.01.2013.        2013.

----------

,     !!!         !!!       ,    :
15  2012 .

"     ", N 24,  2012 .......

  ....   " " .

----------


## Arhimed0

> !!!


   ,  ?
 -     ?    ?

----------

,     402-     01.01.2013.        2013.[/QUOTE]

   .

----------

14. 402 
2.   ()   ,   ,        ,    ,         .

----------


## skit50

.

----------


## lumpik

?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,     402-     01.01.2013.        2013.


  .[/quote]

   :   !

 -      ?
 ,    ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 


   ,        .

----------


## skit50

.   .   ?

----------

> .   .   ?


.        ?

----------

> ,        .


     ?    -      .

----------


## skit50

33

----------


## margo46

> ,     402-     01.01.2013.        2013.


  2013    129-???

----------


## Rahsch

> 2013    129-???


.  31      129-   .

----------


## margo46

> .  31      129-   .


 - !   :    2013      402,   2012 -  129 :Big Grin:

----------


## Rahsch

> - !   :    2013      402,   2012 -  129


   ,   2012       .
:      191  33   1  ,   .     2012     1  2013 ,            402-.

----------

- 



 15  2013  N 03-02-07/1-8



    -              .

 5  1  23     ,  -               ,    "  ".

 01.01.2013       06.12.2011 N 402- "  " ( -  N 402-),    2  2    ,  ,         ,      , ,     ,      .

    2  13         () ,       ,        .

  4  14  N 402-   ()            .

    165                   .

        28.12.2010 N 191        ,           .

,             ,         28.12.2010 N 191.

..

----------


## skit50

?     ,    2013 .

----------

> ?     ,    2013 .


 2012     .   ,     .      ...

----------


## skit50

> 2012     .   ,     .      ...


    ,     .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ?    -     .


 ++
 ,  ,      !

----------


## Arhimed0

,    .  :Embarrassment: 
       -      ?

     ,  . ?
         ?
   "" ?     "" (  ) ?
   -  (  )            ?

----------


## skit50

,   .

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


 -     ?




> .


    ?
   - :Big Grin: 


*skit50*,  -  ,         . 
     ,       ,    .    -  -    .  .

----------

> -     ?
> 
> 
>     ?
>    -
> 
> 
> *skit50*,  -  ,         . 
>      ,       ,    .    -  -    .  .


   ,    ,

----------


## Arhimed0

I am sorry

----------

:            
, .
  1  2013      -       ( )   ()  (. 5 . 1 . 23  ).     ,           6  2011 .  402-.
     ,     ,   (. 2 . 6   6  2011 .  402-). ,         .
        ,      25  2011 .  33.           .     5  1  23   ,  4  14   6  2011 .  402-.
 ,                .             (     ).
     ,        .     ,     24   ,    . ,     ,          ,   .      ,         (. 32 ,      15  2005 .  221).

----------


## margo46

-    ""  .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,    . 
>        -      ?
> 
>      ,  . ?
>          ?
>    "" ?     "" (  ) ?
>    -  (  )            ?


  ,     ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rahsch

> ,     ?



*Arhimed0*,       ,             33,        .  .6:

"             ,    (  )    ,     ,          .

,         15    21  1996 .  N 129- "  "                 ,     ,           ()  ( ()   () )       ,   , ,  ( )   .                     ". 

  ,           .  ,   ,   ,  .

----------


## Arhimed0

*Rahsch*,   .
 "":        -     (  )  ?     ?




> .


     ?     ?    ?

----------

:

----------


## Rahsch

> "":        -     (  )  ?     ?
>      ?     ?    ?


1.     .
2.     , ,    ,  .  :Smilie: 
  :  -   -.  N,        2012 ,       33     ..    ,  .
3.   -     .   ,  - .

----------


## tat9718204

.....
   ,     ,   ,    .
 :Wow: 
    .

----------


## Ibrisami

,  ,   ,  174-  . .   - "  ,   ",      ,   ,     .     ,   "     ,   ". ,   ,          ,  .   ,      ,    ,      ,     "    ".    2012      33,   " 174-....,  ,    33",        ,      ,     , ,   ,     .  ,         ,   ,    .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,     , ,   ,


  .
 33   *Rahsch*,  



> ...       ,     ,           ()  ( ()   () )       ,


   ,  . ,        .

----------


## Arhimed0

.
         33.     0503760. (     768, 769,773  779.  Ѩ!
   -             33 ???

      -  ""   ?

               ? :Smilie:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> -  ""   ?
> 
>                ?


       ( ),      -    . 
  ,       .  ,         402-, ...    .

          ...  :Frown:  
 , ,           .... ()

----------


## Arhimed0

> -    .


    ?




> .


     ....       ...   (     :Big Grin: ).    90  .     ?
    ,     -   100  .        .
    (            :Smilie: )        (      :Smilie: )    .    ,    ,          .
       ....  - !

----------

> ?
> 
> 
>      ....       ...   (    ).    90  .     ?
>     ,     -   100  .        .
>     (           )        (     )    .    ,    ,          .
>        ....  - !


      ,    (   ),    ,       .        ,      ,     .

----------

.    !!      .      ,    ,         -      -       ,        ,   ,     - , ,    2   ,        ...      , ,  ,    .   ,         . ( ).

       !

   ,   :        .

----------


## Rahsch

> ,       .  ,         402-, ...    .


 .
   .4 . 14     (402-) "  ()            ."

     .
 .3 . 264.1           ** .

      ,     . 165     "             - ,       ."           33.
.12  33: "       : ...**     (. 0503760)."

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ?


    -      191.    .  :Smilie: 




> ,    ,          .


 .   :Smilie:  :Big Grin: 
 ,    . 





> .
>    .4 . 14     (402-) "  ()            ."
> 
>      .
>  .3 . 264.1            .
> 
>       ,     . 165     "             - ,       ."           33.
> .12  33: "       : ...     (. 0503760)."


      ? 
     .   ,   ....

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,   :        .


! ,                -   .   ,        ,  -  . (     ..,   ).
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,        ,  -  .





> **


  ""?  ,   ....  ? 
    -   .
     ,        ( " ").
      10    .        . .    10   .
    :    ?  - ,      . ,    ?    .
        "-" -  , -   .
    ! (  ) .     ??? ....   ...  ...  ....()  ... :Big Grin:  15.000! .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ""?  ,   ....  ?


 ,  !
      2017-....     . 

   :  , ..... ()...  .  :Embarrassment: 




> :    ?


 .  .  ,   -      ...   -            .....





> 15.000! .


,     !  :yes:

----------


## Arhimed0

> 2017-....


 -   !




> .


 :Big Grin:    ,  ""  .
     5      :   -. 

    -    :   "ר  "   ! (   208  -      :Big Grin: ) 
         .      -   .  ""  -   ,       . . 
       -      ""   .  -   .
-  17-  ( -  - )        "    " ( ()  . ) :Big Grin:

----------


## Plesen~

> -   .


   86 ..  2012    ,      ,          ,

----------


## Rahsch

> ? 
>      .   ,   ....


    :




> ( ),      -    . 
>   ,       .


    ,       () .

----------

> -   !
> 
> 
>    ,  ""  .
>      5      :   -. 
> 
>     -    :   "ר  "   ! (   208  -     ) 
>          .      -   .  ""  -   ,       . . 
>        -      ""   .  -   .
> -  17-  ( -  - )        "    " ( ()  . )


  ,      .   .
  ,     .            ,   ,     .   , ,          :Smilie:

----------


## Sand Rostov

*Rahsch*, ,    :




> ...  ,       .  ,         402-, ...    .


   ,       - 402-  ,     -        ()  .... 
   ()  /  191 (33),    ? ? ?    ?          .   ()   !     " ",   "    ,       ".
         ,    191 (33),      ?    ?  ?  402-     .    "  ,    ".          .... 
     ,  ... 
**    -    ,    191 , . 11.1.      -    128- .      ?    ...

----------


## Rahsch

> -    ,    191 , . 11.1.


    .  :Smilie: 
     .   ,    50%, ,   100%.
100- %     191  33.
     ,      ,   .
,  . 5   191: "       **  , ,   ".

*Sand Rostov*,      ,   ,      " ,    ".

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?    ...


      . 
   ?  ?       ,          ,    ,        .      . (  1 -       ?)




> ...


   ,  ...     ,     -      ""       .    .

----------


## Arhimed0

, ,  .
   .      ?          ,    .?

----------


## Rahsch

> 1 -       ?


?     .     ,   "1"     . :Smilie:

----------

"      -    ", 2013, N 1

:              ?

:     . 1 . 23                  ,     21.11.1996 N 129- "  " ( -     N 129- (  01.01.2013)),   ,                   .  . 1 . 13     N 129-             .     () ,            (. 2 . 13     N 129-).  ,  2012 .           .
    ,     29.06.2012 N 97- "               26   "    "    . 5 . 1 . 23  ,    01.01.2013.        01.01.2013             ()         ,   ,         06.12.2011 N 402- "  " ( -     N 402-)     .
   . 2 . 6     N 402-     :
-  , ,   , -  ,                    ()     ,   ;
-     ,      ,       , -  ,                  ()     ,   .
,     ,       ,     ,  ,     ()    ,      25.03.2011 N 33 ( -  N 33).  N 33           .         (. 12  N 33):
-   ()  (. 0503730);
-      (. 0503725);
-           (. 0503710);
-       -  (. 0503737);
-      (. 0503738);
-       (. 0503721);
-      (. 0503760);
-  ()   ()  (. 0503830).
 ,             , ,     ,        (. 8  N 33).
 . . 2, 3  N 33        :

  V    -    ,   ;
      ---------------------------------------------------------------------
  V     -     1 , 1   1  
      ;
      ---------------------------------------------------------------------
  V    -  1  ,   .

   . 3  N 33   :
-   ,          () , -       31    ;
-     -            31    ;
-  ,                  ()  , -     ,      (               ),       ()    ;
-     -   ( 1   31  ).

.    . 6  N 33                    ()    ,              .

                                  ,    - ,      ,        .
                 .      ,  ,    () ,         ,     .

..






24.01.2013

----------

> , ,  .
>    .      ?          ,    .?


    .     ( )-      ,

----------


## Arhimed0

> .     ( )-      ,


    ,         ,   - ,    ?
(            - )

----------


## Sand Rostov

> .


     !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 86 ..  2012    ,      ,          ,


 , __  ,    (..),        ...

----------


## Sand Rostov

> , ,  .
>    .      ?         ,    .?


   ,   ...




> ,         ,   - ,    ?
> (            - )


     ? .
     ,      ,    .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,      ,


 -    +   .   -    ,     (  ). ,      ( ),        !

   ,    ,        - 15 ,    ,      - ,   ..
  , .

       ?   , ..  !  ,   - 2  ,   - .

      ?

----------

(   .)      100  -     ""   ,      -      ,       .    .   .

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


    ""?

----------


## skit50

> (   .)      100  -     ""   ,      -      ,       .    .   .


    (.)   ,   .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ""   ,      -      ,       .    .   .


 .
     -    (  25).  , ,     .

----------

> .
>      -    (  25).  , ,     .


 .  ,    18   ""  ,               ,           .                 (  ) ,   9   ,   .     -    .        - "  .."

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,


     ,  ,        .





> -    .


     ?

----------

> ?


     -  ,         ,   -   - ,   92  ... 100*92=9200 ....     !

----------


## Arhimed0

> 9200 ....     !


! 20  !     -  . :Redface: 
   ,       20 ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> !


 ,  !

----------

-  ,       .      - .          ,    -   .   , ,  .

----------


## Rahsch

> -  ,       .      - .          ,    -   .   , ,  .


  . )
                 , , ,   .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,  ...     ,     -      ""       .    .


    33 (   191),   ,  __      ,   ,      -  __    ( ,  - ?)....
, ,    -      .

----------

> ! 20  !     -  .
>    ,       20 !


!! 21     :Frown:          (     ) .    -        :Frown:

----------


## Plesen~

,   ...

----------

,   -   ""  :






 21  2012 . N -4-2/19575@



                1  126     ( - )          .
    1  126       ( ,  )      ()  ,          ,        ,   119  129.4 ,      200     .
  5  1  23                 ,    "  ",   ,                   .
    2  13    21.11.1996 N 129- "  "   ,     () ,     ()    ,               (, ),  :  ;     ;   ,   ;        ,     ,             ;  .
    ()      .          25.03.2011 N 33 "     ,  ,     ()    ".
   ()    ,               (, ),           15    21.11.1996 N 129-.
 , ,            1  126 ,  :
1)  ,    () ,     ()    ,               (, ), -  ,     ,         (            ),  ;
: .
   , ,  :     4  15,    5  15.
2)    ()    ,               (, ), -  ,     ,       ( 5  15    21.11.1996 N 129-);
3)   () , ,       () ,        25.03.2011 N 33 "     ,  ,     ()    ".
 ,           1  126              ,       ,       200     ( ) ,       .
       .
             .




3 
..

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,     .            ,   ,     .


         ,   .....        ....

----------

> ,   .....        ....


 ,   .            (   70).            , ....     ?  :Smilie:     .      9 2005 ?  3   127      ?    .    ,  -       ,         ,   ,   ,          =       .                    .      .    ....  :Smilie:       .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> .      .    ....       .


     .   ....  :Hmm: 
 ::nyear::     ,        - .  ,  .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,   -   ""  :


    "" .        "  ".
 ,     -  200   ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> 200   ...


:          ?

 " " -         -      " " ?

----------


## Nina V

.        ?))) , ,    .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> :          ?


 




> " " -         -      " " ?


 ,       ,    . 11.1 (191, )  . 12 (33), ..  - 1 .
    -    .

----------

!   (.  18) -   .       ,     - . 
     ,         ?

----------


## 0410

,    ,    1 (),  2 ( ),     .    .
         33     2-,       .
    ,    .   .

----------


## Arhimed0

> !   .... -   .


,  ,  !
     !     .          "  ,   -" :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

      ,     ...      .

  ,     01.04   ,   ,             ...   .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> !   (.  18) -   .


 :Lol: 




> ,  ,  !


,  .....   :




> ,     01.04   ,   ,

----------


## Arhimed0

> -


 

     " "  " "

 - -  " "

----------

.        ?        ,            ""  :Wink:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,          ""


      ,            (. )
     .   -! :Big Grin:

----------


## Sand Rostov

,  -  -      .
    125- ?  128-?          ?
   ()   ?




> .   -!


      .    - -   ,    ... 
-    ,  -      .  ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

> -    ,  -      .  ,   .


     .
      . ..                 (  )
,      :    -5  -4,   -  304.06.    ( )       304.06.    :  -5    ,   -4   .
        .
     "" ?     .. (" -  ") ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> "" ?     .. (" -  ") ?


 ,   -   !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   -   !


 :Big Grin:  -.      "  " ..          .     .
      ,     "" -  .
 --   -   .

     :  "    -   " ?
                            .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> "  " ..          .     .
>       ,     "" -  .


, ,      ,     .
    ,    ""    ,            (  ,   ),   : " ,   ",     .

      // ...

----------


## Sand Rostov

,  ,      ,     ?
       ,      /,    226   290?

  -    ...    ...    ....

----------


## Plesen~

> ,  ,      ,     ?
>        ,      /,    226   290?
> 
>   -    ...    ...    ....


      , ,         , .

----------


## Arhimed0

> , .


  ?
      ,      ? 
  -    :  29.12.12 .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> , ,         , .


      ? 
       ,      (  "") , ,   (), 127- ( )   ...   -  ,  ,   ....

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


     .    !    :   .

----------


## Arhimed0

,        



> 4.34   ˻
>  : 25.03.2013


  :



> 4.34  4.33:
> 
> 	                  21.03.2013 . N -7-6/128@  2012 :
> -  ()   0503730
> -      0503725
> -           0503710
> -      -   0503737
> -  ,    0503738
> -       0503721
> ...

----------


## Arhimed0

:      " " , ..      ?  ?
 ,   ,   ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,


    33  :Frown: 
  191?

----------


## Alexey_tob

,   .



> 20  2012 . N 3-2-17/475@
> 
>     ,     29.06.2012 N 97- "              26   "    "   23     ( -  )  ,     01.01.2013.
>     23              ()         .
>        23   ,            .
>           ,     .
> ,   2  15    21.11.1996 N 129- "  "            30    ,   -   90    ,       .
>    23           ,             .

----------


## Arhimed0

> 191?


  ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Arhimed0

0503760 ""
        7  .      -  .       ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

?      .       .

----------

> ,        
> 
>   :


 !    ,

----------


## skit50

,          ,  ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,          ,  ?


  : 
http://www.gnivc.ru/software/free_so...payer_ul/1239/
 :Redface:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,


  ...    !  :Scratch One S Head:

----------


## skit50

> : 
> http://www.gnivc.ru/software/free_so...payer_ul/1239/


,100     ,  ,  nalog.ru

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,100     ,  ,  nalog.ru


       .       .
  .  ...

  .     4.33.2

----------


## skit50

.  1   ,    ,      ,     .

----------


## Arhimed0

-   100  :      ,      (      ,  . )   " "    .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 


, ,        ()!

----------


## skit50

,      .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,      .


...     ...  :Frown: 

  ,       .

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


 -: - --... () :Big Grin: 
- ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


   --  ,   ,      ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> --  ,   ,      ?


       :   ,  .
      ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> :   ,  .
>       ...


   .

----------


## Arhimed0

> :   ,  .
>       ...


   (    ) -  :      ,   ,       !,   ....       ,  .

         ,           .

           ,       ,     ,    ,             .?

-     -.    ... "", "" ?

     -     ,        .  ?

----------


## Nina V

,    ,    .

----------


## Sand Rostov

*Arhimed0*,     ,            .
    ,   .         . 





> -     ,        .  ?


    /            (   -    ,   ....),        .

----------


## Arhimed0

> /            (   -    ,   ....),        .


   ( -   ) ,    -  , (  , ?!) -        !
 ? 
  /         ,       !    ,       .
   ,     ,  ,     .

        ?   ()   ?

----------


## Nina V

, -  ,     .

----------

> -   100  :      ,      (      ,  . )   " "    .


      .,        
   ,

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ( -   ) ,    -  , (  , ?!) -        !
>  ?


,  **,   .

----------


## Sand Rostov

*Arhimed0*

 80 . 3       02.04.2002 -3-32/169

    -    .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> .


 ,  " "  . 

,     ,  ""      .    ,        .   - ,    - .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,  ,   .


   ?
   ...    , (           +      " " )       -   .   ,   -     .?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ?


 : ", :  ...."  :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

> : ", :  ...."


      :
"...   ..."

   : -       .

       ,        (       ) ...   ,    -  -       ? 
 :  ,       -  -.  -   ,        .

----------


## skit50

> 


,.   ,      2     .     .

----------


## Arhimed0

..          ,       ?
  .   ,  -     +      - . 
   ,  -   -    ,   -    .    ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ?


   .   . 80  ,       . 
  ....

----------


## Rakushka

-7-6/128@  21.03.2013 "     ()   ()       ",      191  ?  ?    1   xml - ,  ?

----------


## skit50

> ..          ,       ?
>   .   ,  -     +      - . 
>    ,  -   -    ,   -    .    ?


   ,                .   ,       ,    .

----------

> -7-6/128@  21.03.2013 "     ()   ()       ",      191  ?  ?    1   xml - ,  ?


 ,      2012     ,

----------

> ,  " "  . 
> 
> ,     ,  ""      .    ,        .   - ,    - .


  ?
  ,      . ,   ,     ()    ,       ,   ,     2013   
    ,   .   :Smilie:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ?


    ,           ,     
      (  Rakushka  ......../128  21.03.2013),      ,      .        .
,      ,     ,     ,              .      .
  ....

  ,       .,     ....

----------

> ,      2012     ,


 


 21  2013 . N -7-6/128@


  () 
 ()   


    5  1  23              25.03.2011 N 33 "     ,  ,     ()    ",       26.10.2012 N 139 "          25  2011 . N 33" :
1. :

............
2. ,         ()        2012 .
3.             .. .



..

----------

> ,   -   ""  :
> 
>       200     ( ) ,       .


         ?    ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?    ?


  ,  .
           .


    .
    ()          .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ?   ?


   191    ,     .      **  . ,      . 

*Arhimed0*  .

----------

> ( ),      -    . 
>   ,       .  ,         402-, ...    .
> 
>           ...  
>  , ,           .... ()


  ?      ?   33 -  10.   ,   ,    ,   ,    ,               .
,     ,   ,       .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ?     ?  33 -  10.  ,   ,    ,   ,    ,               .
> ,     ,   ,       .


, ** ,      .            .
   ,   .   ,   ()       .      ,       ,   ,    ,        191 (33).

     "" , , ,     ,    ,       . ..,      ,    ,    . 
 ,          191 (33).  :Wink:  (   ,  ,         2011- )

  ,    : 


>

----------

> 21  2013 . N -7-6/128@
> 
> 
>   () 
>  ()   
> 
> 
> 
> 2. ,         ()        2012 .


 ,         ,

----------


## Revizor112

2012. 402      2013 .    2012 ?

----------


## Revizor112

:    ( )         .      ,         ,   ?

----------

> :    ( )         .      ,         ,   ?


      .   ,   ?  ,      ,        ,      


   ,    -   ?

----------


## skit50

!

----------


## Tassa

> .   ,   ?  ,      ,        ,      
> 
> 
>    ,    -   ?


 ,          ,    .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 2012. 402      2013 .    2012 ?


  ....
    ?       ,     ...





> :    ( )         .


   ,   (   )   .  ,  .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> !


 33   191?

----------

> ,         ,


  :Smilie: ))     ,    :Smilie:

----------

28.03.2013  02-06-07/ 9937 "      ()      (  , ,  )" (28.03.2013)   (pdf, 1884.76 )

----------

,   -     ?        ?

----------


## Arhimed0

.
26.03.13    , , ,  , .     -  ,  Sand Rostov.           .   - ,      -   - !

      "      ?" :Wow:  :Big Grin:  : "  ?   33   ,   ,   . ..."
   -    . ! 
:    -        .
:     .  ,       -   ( )  -  01.04.
 ,  ,  -   -    "".

     !    !

----------


## Arhimed0

-     :
  730  330=331+333+335+*336*!
  !!!!!!!
    (    -  ?)  -  . -     !


 ............. :Wow:

----------


## Ibrisami

> ,   -     ?        ?


   : "    ,   ,   ,     ".    ,   ,    .



> .
> 26.03.13    , , ,  , .     -  ,  Sand Rostov.           .   - ,      -   - !
> 
>       "      ?" : "  ?   33   ,   ,   . ..."
>    -    . ! 
> :    -        .
> :     .  ,       -   ( )  -  01.04.
>  ,  ,  -   -    "".
> 
>      !    !


     "" .    -   ,      - .     ,      "  ...       33,  ...  ... ".    , ,      :Smilie:

----------

,      28.03.2013  02-06-07/ 9937, ,     191     .

----------


## Revizor112

> .   ,   ?  ,      ,        ,


             .

----------

> .


, ,   ,

----------


## Alexey_tob

,      :
- .0503730 
- .0503737      
- .0503721     
- .0503769     - 
- .0503779     

   33          ,        .
  ,    ?

----------

> ,      :
> ...
>    33          ,        .
>   ,    ?


    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Alexey_tob

> 28.03.2013  02-06-07/ 9937 "      ()      (  , ,  )" (28.03.2013)   (pdf, 1884.76 )


    ,      33.             ,     .

----------


## Alexey_tob

- 29.03  01.04?   01.04

----------

> - 29.03  01.04?   01.04


30  31    . 90   31 .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,      - .


    .     -     .
  :           :    ?
    ,     ,    01.04 ,     -    ...

----------


## Alexey_tob

-

----------


## Sand Rostov

> - 29.03  01.04?   01.04


  .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 28.03.2013  02-06-07/ 9937 "      ()      (  , ,  )" (28.03.2013)   (pdf, 1884.76 )


  !

  ,   : http://www.minfin.ru/ru/budget/class...getaccounting/

----------

1    .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> :           :    ?


     .   (191)
    25- .

----------


## Ibrisami

> .     -     .
>   :           :    ?
>     ,     ,    01.04 ,     -    ...


    -,        .         . , ,   (      -    ,   )  .    .

----------


## Arhimed0

? 
  ?  ? 
        .
     26.03,   - 01.04 (** , ..                   ).
 ,      01.04. :      26.03  01.04 ?

 - ""?

----------


## Ibrisami

""????

----------


## Sand Rostov

> Alexey_tob  
>    - 29.03  01.04?   01.04
>   .


 :       **    31.03.2013

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ? 
>   ?  ?


      .
    -     , ..     .  __     ,     . 
 ,    ""  -      -   .        (  -  )  ,      ....    (,    ). 
   :        (  ),    -  1  -  ( ,   ).  ,   ....

  . . '...

----------


## Arhimed0

> -  1  -


     - Ѩ !
  ,  ,  , ,    ...,      -   .
       ,           - 

 ,     :Wow:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,           - 
>  ,


    .     ( ++   !!!),   -  ,   "  xsd-.   ".... 
 ,   : "  ...."

----------

> -    . ! 
> :    -        .
> :     .  ,       -   ( )  -  01.04.
>  ,  ,  -   -    "".
> 
>      !    !


 
  -       .  
   -    ,     ,    ...
  ,   
   , - - ,       -    :Smilie: 
       ,     ,

----------

> - Ѩ !
>   ,  ,  , ,    ...,      -   .
>        ,           - 
> 
>  ,

----------


## Revizor112

> , ,   ,


 ,     ,        (    33),   .........
     ,    .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,     ,        (    33),   .........
>      ,    .


  .
     ?        ,        !
    . .    ,      1000   1.000.000.          - ? .

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


    -       ,  . 
, ,   .

 737   -  -   !
 ,   - !
 :Wow:

----------

> ,     ,        (    33),   .........
>      ,    .


  ? 

      28.03.2013    ,         ,

----------


## Revizor112

.         ?       . ...

----------


## Revizor112

.

----------

> ,     ,        (    33),   .........
>      ,    .


         ,          200       ! 
        92  - 2   12    ""   ,    .

----------


## Revizor112

.........

----------


## .

-    ,    , ..   .

----------

> .


730, 721, 737, 779, 769  33



130  191.

----------


## Revizor112

> -    ,    , ..   .


           ,   ,

----------


## Nina V

, ,

----------

- .      ,      ,      -     .   737   .         "   737, 738, 725  ."
       .         .

----------

> -       ,  . 
> , ,   .
> 
>  737   -  -   !
>  ,   - !


    ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

28  2013 . N 02-06-07/9937
   .
    .       33

----------


## DenisP

?

----------

> ?


?

 23.   ( )
1.  :
5)..;           ()         ,   ,         6  2011  N 402- "  "     ;

----------


## Alexey_tob

> ?
> 
>  23.   ( )
> 1.  :
> 5)..;         **  ()         ,   ,         6  2011  N 402- "  "     ;

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ?


  ? 

    !

----------

!
, ..   .
               ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ?


   ?
   ?

----------

. 
          , ..     .

----------


## Alexey_tob

,     ?

----------

,   ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,   ?


      ?  :Embarrassment: 
   ""   . -    ,    - , , ""  - .  :Smilie: 

  , -  -        -   ,      . 
   191 (33)      .     .   -    .

  ....      -    .

----------


## Sand Rostov

:


> 


      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

4.34  3   ˻
 : 27.05.2013






> **  , ,   ,  ,     ,  ,    ( *0503130*)        14.05.2013 -7-6/171@.


  .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> .


 ,         ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,         ...


   ,        ,   -  .
 ""  .

----------


## ulan

!          -  , , -        ( Excel,  )?

----------


## zhns

.           ? 
  ?

----------


## margo46

> !          -  , , -        ( Excel,  )?


,

----------


## margo46

> .           ? 
>   ?


 ,          .

----------


## ulan

1

----------

!
            ?

----------

130  121?      ?

----------


## margo46

191,      28.03.2013 (  ).

----------


## Arhimed0

> 28.03.2013 (  ).


 

 28  2013 . N 02-06-07/9937

----------


## margo46

> * 28  2013* . N 02-06-07/9937


  -    ,   (    ). ,    :Abuse:

----------


## tat9718204

,    Excel ,   . .

----------


## ulan

1              28  2013 . N 02-06-07/9937 - 721,737,730, 769, 779,       ,      737, 721, 730.      ,    721, 737,    -     (

----------


## tat9718204

,         ,    ,     .....  ,       .

----------


## Arhimed0

= =
   ( 4.37.2)    730, 737, 721, 710, 738.   (  )
 . 

            769  779,      768   (    )
 ==   

 :      ?      .

  -   ( ),

----------


## Arhimed0

!

----------


## topalov

,         ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


  -   !
   ,         191  (       )

       ?


    :        ==

----------


## topalov

> -   !


  )
 ,          ? "    " :Big Grin:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,          ? "    "


    ==      



> !
>     2013         13.02.2014 -7-6/51@    :
> -      ( 0503725);
> -           ( 0503710);
> -   ,   ( 0503738);
> -      ( 0503760).


         ,     ,         ""

       ,        



> )


   3-    (  ),    -     - 3-   

 :Frown:

----------


## onikodim

> 3-    (  ),    -     - 3-


 ?  ,   .

----------


## Ink-k

> = =
>    ( 4.37.2)    730, 737, 721, 710, 738.   (  )
>  . 
> 
>             769  779,      768   (    )
>  ==   
> 
>  :      ?      .
> 
>   -   ( ),


     ,      ,           .      ,    ,   (  ,   ,   ),     .       .  -  .      ,     ,   .    ,     ,    ,   .        ,      ,       .

----------


## Alexey_tob

-,   , ,  737   ?       .  -   ?
  bus.gov.ru

----------

,  bus

----------

> -,   , ,  737   ?       .  -   ?
>   bus.gov.ru


          ().     .
        ,    .        ,       ().

       -,      -   ,     :
"       "
"                "

----------

